# OS cv .12 & .15motor questions



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

Well i recently bought a RC10gt and it came with the two engines. But i can not get them to run or hardly start for the life of me. I was wondering if there was

1) anyone in the area who i could meet up with who has a big knowledge of gas cars who could help me out? I am in Hamilton, MI near Holland and Grand Rapids

2) someone could give me some better tips or a "i had that problem here is the fix"

I have been on the internet to a dozen sites and have read what they say to do but i cannot get them to run. The .15 is the engine mounted now. Last Sunday it ran like a champ until it decided to shut down for what reason ? I was doing a little jumping at some pretty low rpm speeds and i had filled up twice and after the second fill up she decided to die then she was hell to get started and since then. Before then and until the around 10-15 pulls now 50+ and then she will almost start by that time my arm can't pull anymore. It used to start with nice smooth slow strokes now the only way to get it to even come close to starting is with tremendously fast strokes. Anyway thanks for reading and help would be appreciated.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

if it's almost starting, try turning your throttle trim up a little bit just get it to start. then once it's running you can adjust the low and high speed needles to where they need to be. then you can turn the trim back down so it will idle down again.

i'm assuming you already have the needles set to where OS wants you to. with them settings it should fire right up assuming nothing else is wrong with it. when you're trying to start it, cover the exhaust wit your finger to kind of "prime" the engine but not too much to where it will flood it and vaporlock.

make sure there's no holes in the fuel lines anywhere, that will make it a pain in the rear to get started, a sign of that is air bubbles in your fuel line that just won't go away. also check the return line. make sure the gasket on the header isn't leaking along with the silicone coupler. old shitty fuel will also make it hard to start, if your using new stuff then that shouldn't be it. check your air filters. check the base of the carb, they like to leak there too.

make sure no rocks are stuck against the flywheel. on a GT it is so easy to overlook that. rocks get stuck EASY.

a lot of people don't know how much you have to adjust these engines. just a few degrees can throw your settings off and make your life hell to get it started again. so don't be afraid to adjust it and get used to it. it won't take long to get the hang of it. i hope you have a temp gun or on board temp gauge. i like to run mine (with an onboard gauge) around 250-260 degrees.

there is a million things it could be, i've experienced everyone of them, lol. good luck.


----------



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

Thanks ill do that, but yeah it seems like ive done all that but your saying a 1/8th of a turn can affect it that much huh? I remember now when i was playing with it on Sunday i turned the "one top needle a 1/4 turn because i am used to dirtbike and 4 wheelers. Ok thanks


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

the combination of a 1/4 turn and a few degrees outside temperature could be it. just make sure all that other stuff is ok first. 

for instance, if it was 60 degrees and not humid the day you were driving it and you took the screw in a 1/4 turn (leaner) to make it run better and it's 80 degrees and humid today more than likely you'll need to richen it up to keep the temperature down and to hit the motor's sweet spot not to mention get it started.


----------



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

ok yeah i just bought a new plug for it which glows so much brighter and now she starts great but only when upside down. And just now the pull string got stuck out. And when i do get it running it dies when i try to slow it down to an idle. When it starts the clutch engages and she starts spinning at a decent rpm.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

then its too lean...


----------



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

ok how do you wind that stupid recoil spring? LOL


----------



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

got it


----------



## unclecracker (May 17, 2007)

Ok it brokoe againi guess im going to buy a new recoil


----------

